# Vesper turns One!



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Our sweet Vesper turned a year old today! :wub:  

She loves chewing on her toys, eating carrots, and playing with her friends! (Both the dogs and the humans!  )

Vesper is our first GSD, and our lives have become so much richer since she became a part of our family. 

Here are some pictures from today and from when we first adopted her! 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:birthday: beautiful Vesper! Hope you celebrated your special day with your friends and family!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Vesper. Enjoy your day pretty girl!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

*Happy 1st Birthday* to the beautiful Vesper!! Hope you enjoyed your special day and that it included lots of spoiling!!


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you all so much! :wub: :hugs:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy belated birthday!


----------

